# a pair of Knotty Mallee pens



## gketell (Mar 20, 2009)

These were made for a gentleman in Singapore who is giving them to some friends as wedding gifts. They are two-tone Red Mallee Burl with aluminum flashing from local home improvement store.
















The pens are made from opposite ends of a single extra-long blank. And the knots represent the "tying of the knot". They are the Rhodium Jr Gentleman's kit with a CA finish left at 6000 micromesh for a "soft gloss", to better show off the wood and inlay.

Just FYI, I received the blank as a "throw in" from Nolan. This was a piece he considered "too bad" to charge for. If you haven't already, you definitely should see his 2nds and 1sts!!

GK


----------



## papaturner (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW! Those are awesome. Love the blanks.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 20, 2009)

Dang, Greg!!  That is some beautiful work!!


----------



## outfitter (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful! Would you mind sharing the size of the kerf that you used to make the cuts? What angle did you use? Good work!


----------



## Manny (Mar 20, 2009)

knot is perfect. Usually I don't like knots on burls. But this one doesn't take away from the figure.


Manny


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 20, 2009)

Greg, 
  Those are just stunning.  You are quite an artist.  I really love seeing your work.  I like the finish not being so glossy.  It really does allow the wood to be the  focus.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 20, 2009)

Really amazing!

Dale


----------



## gketell (Mar 21, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thanks everyone for the very nice comments!!

Manny, I've tried other knots and I agree that it usually is "too much".  But using the same wood in the segments so the only "stand out" is the aluminum, that really works for my tastes.

Outfitter, I used a Freud "ICE" thin-kerf table saw blade.  Somehow it started wobbling a bit after my first couple of uses so it now gives a kerf of .104 inches.  The kerfs are cut at 37.5 degrees.  I can hear you now... "How the heck did he come up with THAT angle?".  I started with 45 degrees and thought that was too steep and made the curves too thick compared to the sides; then I tried 30 degrees and it was too "squooshed" together; so I "split the difference".  I use a sled and then have blocks cut at the angle I want and I make sure that the block is on both sides of the blade so my pieces are backed on both sides of the cut.  3/4" plywood.

GK


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 21, 2009)

That is two awesomely beautiful pens. Beautiful work, I love it.


----------



## VisExp (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice Greg.  I really like the aluminum outlining the knots.  Beautiful piece of wood and a great finish.


----------



## lwalden (Mar 21, 2009)

Elegant. Very elegant. The simplicity of the Jr Gent hardware doesn't compete for attention, while providing a nice, classic looking foundation. Using the same material for the knots as the rest of the body keeps it understated. Again, very elegant. I'm sure your customer is going to be delighted.


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 21, 2009)

Greg, that is a beauty!
I'm envious of the talent you have.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Mar 21, 2009)

Extreme perfection Greg!!!!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 21, 2009)

lwalden said:


> Elegant. Very elegant. The simplicity of the Jr Gent hardware doesn't compete for attention, while providing a nice, classic looking foundation. Using the same material for the knots as the rest of the body keeps it understated. Again, very elegant. I'm sure your customer is going to be delighted.



Amen! Quite beautiful.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice job on the pens and also the photography.


----------



## mitchm (Mar 21, 2009)

Superb work all round, those are 2 gorgeous pens!!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 21, 2009)

Beautiful pen!!  The fit and finish are perfect.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 21, 2009)

Superb Greg!!!!! I've always liked the way you do the knots:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 21, 2009)

Those are sweet Greg!  Love how you made the knot as an outline!


----------



## reddwil (Mar 21, 2009)

Super Nice Greg, well done


----------



## johncrane (Mar 21, 2009)

Greg!
  Your pen has got the wow factor for me and one of the best l've seen, its not over done just right,excellent work and l also agree with what Lyle said.:biggrin:


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 21, 2009)

fine looking pen greg, nice work as always.


----------



## jackrichington (Mar 22, 2009)

stunning


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice work Greg ! A beautiful piece of burl .


----------

